

For anyone who wonders how reddit used to be..[Crosspost from Reddit] - recoiledsnake
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/duplicates/78ud/learn_to_multiply_the_ancient_roman_way/

======
recoiledsnake
Click the comments on each Reddit article, one recent and another from 4 years
ago, both pointing to the same article.

